# Vampire Party 2011



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Omg! And I need an invite! I just need a cool vampire image that I can send people over facebook!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought several cheap pumpkin head masks last year that were pretty good. I used them outside on bamboo poles. I just filled a balloon and placed inside the mask. I took a clothes hanger and buffed it out with paper and duct tape and dressed it in overalls and plaid shirts and then attached the heads. They were pretty good and CHEAP. I know that I got one mask at Dollar General and one at Family Dollar store.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

You can also do a scene where a Vampire Hunter got lucky and killed a vampire. I incorporated a scene like that in one of our parties a few years ago:



















Party lighting, but the fangs show up better.









Eric


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't have pics unfortunately, but here are 2 things that have worked well for my vamp themes in the past. 

1. Get a number of old mirrors and gently scrape off some of the back "mirror" coating, just enough to make it see-through without losing the mirror look all together. Then, print off some old pics from the internet of people or vampires and tape them to the back of the mirror. Put them up around the house and it looks like there are "ghosts" in the mirrors.

2. Visit your local thrift store and get some fun but ugly metal stuff - chairs, chandeliers, candlesticks... anything you can find and can imagine into your decor. Then, spray paint it all black and put it around your house for a very "classy" gothic feel - perfect for a vampire mansion! (The coolest I saw was an old victorian chair made black and then refinished with black material on the seat - the whole project cost about $10)

Hope these two things help!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> I bought several cheap pumpkin head masks last year that were pretty good. I used them outside on bamboo poles. I just filled a balloon and placed inside the mask. I took a clothes hanger and buffed it out with paper and duct tape and dressed it in overalls and plaid shirts and then attached the heads. They were pretty good and CHEAP. I know that I got one mask at Dollar General and one at Family Dollar store.


Sounds pretty easy! Thanks! I always forget about the dollar stores!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

mysterymaiden said:


> I don't have pics unfortunately, but here are 2 things that have worked well for my vamp themes in the past.
> 
> 1. Get a number of old mirrors and gently scrape off some of the back "mirror" coating, just enough to make it see-through without losing the mirror look all together. Then, print off some old pics from the internet of people or vampires and tape them to the back of the mirror. Put them up around the house and it looks like there are "ghosts" in the mirrors.
> 
> ...



Omg! The mirror thing sounds great!! I had no idea that would work.

I'll have to see if I run accross any usable furniture... the thrift stores right in my area are sort of disgusting. I might need to look in a richer neighborhood or something. 

Thanks!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion Wolfbeard! 

You have actually given me an idea for what to do with my office... I think I'm going to make it kind of a Vampire Hunter's office with crosses, garlic and a dead vampire maybe if I can find a cheap enough skeleton! Maybe a dart board with Dracula's pic like he's been throwing darts at it... or a suspect board with pics of famous vamps... 

Oh and I love the candles in the fire place! I might do that as well!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I love your ideas! Sounds like it's going to be fantastic!! Especially your idea of having anyone who shows up with out a costume having to be a twilight vamp. (Although...I admit...I do love the book series  ) 

Can't wait to see pictures of your set up! You should post em as you go along.....just a thought


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Trinity1 said:


> I love your ideas! Sounds like it's going to be fantastic!! Especially your idea of having anyone who shows up with out a costume having to be a twilight vamp. (Although...I admit...I do love the book series  )
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures of your set up! You should post em as you go along.....just a thought


Oh I love Twilight and I have a mixture of lovers and haters at the party so it should be all in good fun... plus its usually guys that come without a costume and making them wear glitter will be humorous.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I will get my photos from my 2009 Vampire Ball up VERY soon. Also, if you need it, I have a killer playlist from that party also.


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Actually I think they can be viewed on Facebook. 1 album is of the party and the other is just of the decorations in daylight. Sadly none of the awesome lighting showed up on the photos. You can also see the bottles of soda that I labeled with True Blood labels to help encourage sobriety for drivers and something fun for the kids. They look pretty cool if I do say so myself. Also my crappy graveyard has been completely redone since 2009. 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1244526122567.2036953.1511806373&type=1

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1244536442825.2036956.1511806373&type=1


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Star_Girl - Great pics! What were the red and black things in the little vases on the fireplace? I would love to see your playlist!!! Thats another thing I need for sure!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

Those are red and black licorice. I will PM you my playlist. As soon as I can find it. LOL!


----------



## Darkestnyte (Jun 6, 2011)

Stochey said:


> Lots of my friends are true blood fans… so I wanted to do a reference for that but I don’t watch it so any ideas?


For a True Blood reference you could add a sign that says Fangtasia to your club scene. This is the vampire bar/club from the series. I've see t-shirts that have sayings like "Life begins at Night" after the bar name. Just google it if you're going to make the sign because the writing is rather styled and your True Blood friends will appreciate the detail. 

Also you might want to add some swamp touches (like moss) if you want to one of your scenes (maybe the spider one) and you could add another sign that says Welcome to Bon Temps. This is the town where True Blood takes place. It is Louisiana and swamps and hanging moss are frequently shown. 

Also as mentioned you could print out and slap some True Blood labels on bottles for a inexpensive nod to the show. Maybe add one of the vampires from the show to your wall of famous vamps as well. 

Sounds like it'll be a great theme and party.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Darkestnyte- thanks! I really like the Fangtasia sign idea! That will go great! I wonder if I could find one... surely on some fansite somewhere. I'll look. Or maybe just hit up one of my artist friends to draw one for me... 

Hey guys... does anyone have a really cool vampire photo I could use? I do my invites through facebook and I would like to send a really cool save-the-date picture with it. I just CANNOT find a vampire picture that I like. I want something really dark and maybe something that not everyone has seen.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

http://http://hubpages.com/hub/What-if-Vampires-really-exist
I am not very computer savy, so I don't know if I did the link right. In case I didn't or you don't care for it, I went to Bing and typed in vampire clip art. There are a lot of silly clips, but there are a few that are pretty cool also. At our party last year, we did an ice breaker game where I had printed out a bunch of different halloween pictures and cut them in half. We had all of our guests get a half of a pic and they had to find their "other half". You could do that using all vamp pics. The first "pair" got a prize.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Teresa M said:


> http://http://hubpages.com/hub/What-if-Vampires-really-exist
> I am not very computer savy, so I don't know if I did the link right. In case I didn't or you don't care for it, I went to Bing and typed in vampire clip art. There are a lot of silly clips, but there are a few that are pretty cool also. At our party last year, we did an ice breaker game where I had printed out a bunch of different halloween pictures and cut them in half. We had all of our guests get a half of a pic and they had to find their "other half". You could do that using all vamp pics. The first "pair" got a prize.


Yeah, that link just takes me to www.hubpages.com . Thanks though! 

Thats a good idea for a game!


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

*True Blood*

I love your party ideas. You are going to have a great time. Last year I printed out Tru Blood labels. I did big ones and put them on my drink dispenser. You could put the labels on people's cups maybe? My Tru Blood was cherry vodka, fruit punch, and lemonade. It was tasty if you need a new drink idea.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Time to start decorating tonight!!

Anyone know where I could find a big poster map of Transylvania for cheap?


----------

